# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Windows RoboCopy GUI

## XeGregory

*Windows RoboCopy GUI*

_Interface graphique pour l'outil RoboCopy_



*Compil sous :* Embarcadero RAD Studio XE8

*Code Source :* RoboCopy.zip

----------


## Roland Chastain

Bonjour !

Il s'agit donc, si je comprends bien, d'une interface graphique pour l'outil Robocopy. Merci pour le partage.

Si je peux me permettre une suggestion, je choisirais la police "Courier New" pour le mmo. Et j'crirais "GUI" au lieu de "G.U.I".

----------


## Jipt

> Si je peux me permettre une suggestion, je choisirais la police "Courier New" pour le mmo.


+ 1 !




> Et j'crirais "GUI" au lieu de "G.U.I".


Peut-tre que sans les points c'est dpos, car a existe dj...

----------

